# Lid for a 3ft x 1ft glass tank?



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

ok what i want to do is change the lid on this tank so it is suitable for my berber skink. she is not very happy in a "normal" viv as they don;t give the depth she needs to bury herself and tunnel and well, be a berber skink really. 
i currently have a mesh lid on it and it houses feeder crickets in it but as my roaches are now up to size i hopefully won't have to buy the volume that i was and fingers corssed not buy any at all (please, please, please) :lol2:

so.............. it is currently platic mesh so not suitable for putting a heat/uv lamp in or above really as it will melt. bluergh. it does have a snug fitting plastic frame that fits on the top, possibly adapting this might be a good idea?

would a wood filler with a mesh panel be suitable? maybe with a hinged bit for feeding/cleaning etc? how much mesh percentage would people recommend for ventilation as i am concerned with it over heating. would a metal plate possibly be a better idea for the heat lamp and uv to sit on? 

sorry if this post comes across as confused but i need to think through the ideas and possibilities and get some feedback on whether it would be feasable and/or sensible to do it.


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

have you tried looking at aquarium hoods?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i thought of that but was worried they would not give enough ventilation? 

and.. as i am a bit thick where would i put the heat bulb?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe get a bigger one of these?
Reptile Viv lid,Vivarium Lid/Hood,Clearseal,18 x 12" -w | eBay UK


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i had a quick look on eBay after reading the suggestion. 
it would solve a lot of problems and make it easy for me but..........

would it be ok for ventilation?

i am guessing these come with some osrt of hole for the lights for fishtanks but i currently use bulb holders rather than strip lighting for the uv and heat so are they fairly easy to customise?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`re vivarium lids, and made for reps.
they have a hole for you to add a light fitting, and metal mash one side for ventilation.
why would you need to customise it?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry i apologise profusely. i am a total ditz. i thought when it said ebay and hood etc that it was a "normal" hood for a fishtank. sorry again.

i have done an internet searc hand hopefully found a few places that sotck ones of the right size, so thank you for your help. much appreciated.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

pigglywiggly thank you for your help. i have found and purchased one that will fit. 

brilliant. thank you.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that was speed shoppin!!!

:lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol. well i figure it will take a day or 2 to get here so i can sort out when it does. and it can always go on and be sorted out ready for when the last of this batch of crickets are used up. 

i don't like her being in the small glass viv. she went nuts in a normal wood viv and refused to settle. i did leave ehr for a few days to see if she calmed down but she never did.

edited to say small glass viv being just under 2ft by 1fy by 12inches high.


----------

